# Insect Egg?



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

I've recently noticed a small clutch of eggs at the base of one of my broms. The viv has never been inhabited and the only thing I've ever seen in there are a few errant fruit flies. Everything has been washed very well, haven't added any plants in a while either. Any clue?








build thread
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/61360-btrslg-20gl-vert-build.html


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

have any snails in there?


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

They do look like slug eggs. I've never seen any or any trails, guess they come out at night. I've been wanting to refurbish my clay background. Guess I could rip down and sterilize.


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

Pull them and see what comes out lol


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Hard to say what it is bro.....Got a closer pic? I agree with itsott and pull them and see what comes out....If anything a close inspection could be in order and pulling them out would make that easier.

I have never seen terrestrial snail eggs, I know marine and fresh water leave strings as opposed to a jelly mass like that......Sure they are not frog eggs? I am sure they are not, but thought I would throw that one out there.


----------

